# طرفى الحياة



## ناجح ناصح جيد (17 مارس 2016)

المرأة ليست وسيلة لاشباع شهوة الرجل
والرجل ليس وسيلة لاشباع الاحتياجات المادية للمرأة
الرجل والمرأة شريكى الحياة وليس تقيضى الحياة
لاتكمل حياة الرجل بدون أمرأة
ولا تكمل حياة المرأة بدون رجل
فليس كل رجل ذئب كاسر
وليست كل امرأة حية رقطاء!!!
اذا لنتعامل معا بكل نقاء وصفاء فى المحبة والاحترام!!
....
يارب اشف كيانى من كل مورثوثات وملوثات فلا اقبل ان يكون الاخر بالنسبة لدي وسيلة وانزع كل عداء داخلى للاخر واجعلنى احقق هذا فى حياتى واساعد الاخر على تحقيقه فأكون معونة لا عائق!!​


----------

